# Der 7bte Zwerg - Ausschnitt aus dem Animationsfilm



## FlorianStangl (18. August 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Der 7bte Zwerg - Ausschnitt aus dem Animationsfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Der 7bte Zwerg - Ausschnitt aus dem Animationsfilm


----------



## Wamboland (18. August 2014)

Wow sieht das billig aus ... würde ich eher als TV Film oder Serie sehen.


----------



## TheCodebrain (20. August 2014)

Was ist der "siebenbte" Zwerg?


----------

